# My latest buttons



## bklopsy123 (May 30, 2015)

A few pictures I just wanted to share. I have not posted for some time. Again, as I have stated before, this was all possible because of this site. Thanks again - all of you. I love how Harold grabbed me by the horns a couple years ago. It was just what I needed.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 30, 2015)

Very nice looking button's. You did a good job.


----------



## bklopsy123 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks to members like yourself


----------



## nickvc (May 30, 2015)

Very nice indeed well done, you should be proud of a job done well 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 30, 2015)

bklopsy123

I realize that you're proud of those, and well you should be. However, one posting of that 3rd photo on one thread would have been enough. How many threads have you posted it on - four?


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 30, 2015)

Will say, some very nice buttons!
Andrew


----------



## bklopsy123 (May 30, 2015)

Gold silver pro
You are right I should have started my own tread first. No, it was three. Please accept my apology. The last time I posted was a couple years ago. 
Thanks. Brooks


----------



## bklopsy123 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks acpeacemaker


----------

